# Lily Donaldson at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (31x) Update



## Mandalorianer (10 Nov. 2015)

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Lily Donaldson at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (9x)*

:thx: dir für Lily


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Lily Donaldson at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (9x)*

22x


*Runway*





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Klasse Update :thx: dir


----------



## milchtoast (11 Nov. 2015)

Very pretty runway pix!


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (12 Nov. 2015)

:thx: für die süße Lily! :thumbup:
Tobi


----------



## hulahulahu (12 Nov. 2015)

very very sexy


----------

